# Help me please!!!!!!!



## iur (Nov 25, 2021)

I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze. The hood ajar switch is not reading that the hood is closed (or open). When I open the hood, I do not get the notification on the dash that the hood is open. My remote start does not work, which I believe is because the computer can't confirm that the hood is closed. I took it to the Chevy dealer and they tested the circuits to the switch and found no faults. They then tested the resistance in the switch and found it has 8.4 OHMS which was "way below spec.". I replaced the latch/switch and nothing has changed. I am wondering if there is an issue with the wiring or a fuse somewhere. Does anyone know more about how this is wired or other things that I should look into?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

iur said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze. The hood ajar switch is not reading that the hood is closed (or open). When I open the hood, I do not get the notification on the dash that the hood is open. My remote start does not work, which I believe is because the computer can't confirm that the hood is closed. I took it to the Chevy dealer and they tested the circuits to the switch and found no faults. They then tested the resistance in the switch and found it has 8.4 OHMS which was "way below spec.". I replaced the latch/switch and nothing has changed. I am wondering if there is an issue with the wiring or a fuse somewhere. Does anyone know more about how this is wired or other things that I should look into?


Welcome Aboard!

Is your Cruze a 2nd generation? 
What trim level is it?
What side is the steering wheel on?

Where was it manufactured?

I would start with the basics and clean the battery and terminals. make sure all of the grounds are tight and have continuity.

Have you done any add on wiring at all? If so you need to go back and ensure you have not jarred loose any connections. 

And as for your posts, there really is no need to duplicate your request on multiple subforums. In this post, just add more information or ask another related question. That will bring it back to the top of the queue. Your title leaves a lot to be desired. A general plea for help tells us you did not think through what you want. It is better to put some factual info in there like : 2016 Gen II having electrical issues with remote start, hood latch and possibly the BCM/ECM.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

მოგესალმებით გემზე!

შენი კრუზი მე-2 თაობაა?
რა დონის მორთულობაა?
რომელ მხარეს არის საჭე?

სად იყო დამზადებული?

დავიწყებდი საფუძვლებით და გავწმენდდი ბატარეას და ტერმინალებს. დარწმუნდით, რომ ყველა საფუძველი მჭიდროა და აქვს უწყვეტობა.

გაყვანილობაზე რაიმე დამატება გაგიკეთებია საერთოდ? თუ ასეა, თქვენ უნდა დაბრუნდეთ და დარწმუნდეთ, რომ არ გაწყვეტთ რაიმე კავშირი.

რაც შეეხება თქვენს პოსტებს, ნამდვილად არ არის საჭირო თქვენი მოთხოვნის დუბლირება მრავალ ქვეფორუმზე. ამ პოსტში უბრალოდ დაამატეთ მეტი ინფორმაცია ან დაუსვით სხვა დაკავშირებული შეკითხვა. ეს დააბრუნებს მას რიგის ზედა ნაწილში. თქვენი სათაური სასურველს ბევრს ტოვებს. დახმარების ზოგადი თხოვნა გვეუბნება, რომ არ გიფიქრიათ იმაზე, რაც გსურთ. უმჯობესია იქ განთავსდეს რამდენიმე ფაქტობრივი ინფორმაცია, როგორიცაა: 2016 Gen II, რომელსაც აქვს ელექტრული პრობლემები დისტანციური გაშვებით, ქუდის ჩამკეტით და, შესაძლოა, BCM/ECM.

არ დაგავიწყდეთ აქ გაგაცნოთ საკუთარი თავი და თქვენი კრუზი.
mogesalmebit gemze!

sheni k’ruzi me-2 taobaa?
ra donis mortulobaa?
romel mkhares aris sach’e?

sad iq’o damzadebuli?

davits’q’ebdi sapudzvlebit da gavts’menddi bat’areas da t’erminalebs. darts’mundit, rom q’vela sapudzveli mch’idroa da akvs uts’q’vet’oba.

gaq’vanilobaze raime damat’eba gagik’etebia saertod? tu asea, tkven unda dabrundet da darts’mundet, rom ar gats’q’vet’t raime k’avshiri.

rats sheekheba tkvens p’ost’ebs, namdvilad ar aris sach’iro tkveni motkhovnis dublireba mraval kveporumze. am p’ost’shi ubralod daamat’et met’i inpormatsia an dausvit skhva dak’avshirebuli shek’itkhva. es daabrunebs mas rigis zeda nats’ilshi. tkveni satauri sasurvels bevrs t’ovebs. dakhmarebis zogadi tkhovna gveubneba, rom ar gipikriat imaze, rats gsurt. umjobesia ik gantavsdes ramdenime pakt’obrivi inpormatsia, rogoritsaa: 2016 Gen II, romelsats akvs elekt’ruli p’roblemebi dist’antsiuri gashvebit, kudis chamk’et’it da, shesadzloa, BCM/ECM.

ar dagavits’q’det ak gagatsnot sak’utari tavi da tkveni k’ruzi.


----------



## iur (Nov 25, 2021)

heloo Cruze a 2nd generation premier rs


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

iur said:


> heloo Cruze a 2nd generation premier rs


Can you answer the rest of the questions?
I have translated them above.


----------



## iur (Nov 25, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> შეგიძლიათ უპასუხოთ დანარჩენ კითხვებს?
> მე ვთარგმნე ისინი ზემოთ.
> დიახ, მეორე თაობაა
> მარცხენასაჭიანი
> ...


----------

